# Toy Story 3, Don't waste your money....



## Earl Bonovich (Nov 15, 2005)

On the 3D version.... it isn't worth the extra.

The movie itself is AMAZING, and in my opinion (and many others), is the best of all 3 of them.

There is plenty of enjoyment for the kids, but this movie has a lot of "deep" stuff to it, to keep the adults into it. 

BUT!!!! The 3D aspect of it... nah.
Maybe it is me, but I just didn't see a need for a 3D version of this movie.

Honestly, for me... it took a lot AWAY from the movie.
I will probably go back to see it again, but in 2D.

Amazing Story, And seeing the animation today... just makes what they did 10 years ago... even more impressive.

And the Pixar Short to start the movie was also very good.


----------



## Carl Spock (Sep 3, 2004)

Boy, you almost broke my heart with that thread title, Earl. I'm glad it was just the 3D that disappointed you. Not being a big fan of 3D myself, it's no great loss. But I sure am looking forward to seeing this movie.


----------



## Phil T (Mar 25, 2002)

I saw it in IMAX 3D. My wife and daughter raved about it. For me it was just OK. Since my daughter works at the theater I have not paid for a movie in over 6 years. Apparently Sony is making a lot of 3D digital projectors and AMC theaters should be converted from 35 mm film to all digital in about a year. They get the digital movies now on locked hard drives.


----------



## itzme (Jan 17, 2008)

Your thread title lit my flames, but you tease, eh? Ok, agree totally how incredibly wonderful the movie is, but I saw it in 3D Imax! I thought 3D enhanced my experience, but the premium cost for Imax was a waste of my money.

Earl, be honest, did ya cry?


----------



## Will Kent (Mar 24, 2007)

Totally agree. Fantastic movie but absolutely no need for 3D. Actually having to wear the glasses took away from my enjoyment. It amazes me that Pixar can evoke such deep emotions from animated toys....great to see that Disney has not done anything to inhibit Pixar's creative process.


----------



## dpfaunts (Oct 17, 2006)

I liked the movie on 3D, but you are correct that there is nothing spectacular. I thought it was a good 3D balance "just like you were there kinda feeling". The story was also great. I read an article that said Pixar did not want a heavy 3D feeling.


----------



## Earl Bonovich (Nov 15, 2005)

itzme said:


> Earl, be honest, did ya cry?


I most certainly.... did.

Even though they are "animated", for me... the characters tugged at my heart pretty good there at the end.


----------



## davemayo (Nov 17, 2005)

The movie was outstanding (I saw the 2D version). I got pretty choked up at the end. My wife and kids were sobbing. :icon_cry:

I also liked the short at the beginning. Very imaginative.


----------



## spartanstew (Nov 16, 2005)

Can't wait for this to come out on BD around xmas.


----------



## flexoffset (Jul 16, 2007)

My mom took my kids to see it. Even the kids said it wasn't 3D and didn't enjoy the storyline. They wore the glasses because it was "blurry" if they took them off. They surprised me with their review.


----------



## hdtvfan0001 (Jul 28, 2004)

spartanstew said:


> Can't wait for this to come out on BD around xmas.


If it wasn't the fact that I have a grandson visiting in a month who wants to see it, and I also have a free ticket...I'd likely wait for the Blu Ray as well.

Earl's done a good sell job that the 3D version isn't worth, even though my free ticket could be for either version.


----------



## Stuart Sweet (Jun 19, 2006)

It's on the Netflix queue. I'm not so sure it's worthy of all of the sacrifices that going to the theatre requires.


----------



## spartanstew (Nov 16, 2005)

I don't think any movie is Stuart.


----------



## hdtvfan0001 (Jul 28, 2004)

spartanstew said:


> I don't think any movie is Stuart.


There is certainly a case that could be made to support that statement.


----------



## itzme (Jan 17, 2008)

Earl Bonovich said:


> I most certainly.... did.
> 
> Even though they are "animated", for me... the characters tugged at my heart pretty good there at the end.


Yeah, me too. Isn't is amazing how Pixar has that power. Even more amazing, name a Part 3 of any movie that was as good and even better than Parts 1 and 2. Name another studio whose first 9 movies were as big hits, too!


----------



## hdtvfan0001 (Jul 28, 2004)

itzme said:


> Yeah, me too. Isn't is amazing how Pixar has that power. Even more amazing, name a Part 3 of any movie that was as good and even better than Parts 1 and 2. *Name another studio whose first 9 movies were as big hits, too*!


*Dreamworks *- they've had 10 flicks with over $100 Million in boxoffice each.

...you asked.


----------



## paulman182 (Aug 4, 2006)

We saw the 2D version because my wife thinks 3D will give her a headache, probably because she was prone to seizures a few years ago. We really loved the movie.


----------



## Earl Bonovich (Nov 15, 2005)

itzme said:


> Yeah, me too. Isn't is amazing how Pixar has that power. Even more amazing, name a Part 3 of any movie that was as good and even better than Parts 1 and 2. Name another studio whose first 9 movies were as big hits, too!


I think Back To The Future Part 3, was on par with the first one.
I don't think it exceeded it, but it certainly was still a good one that I can sit and watch.

Do the Harry Potter Movie's count? Since there are 6, soon to be 8?


----------



## itzme (Jan 17, 2008)

hdtvfan0001 said:


> *Dreamworks *- they've had 10 flicks with over $100 Million in boxoffice each.
> 
> ...you asked.


Close... First 9 movies though. Dreamworks has put more flicks out there and on avg their success (critics and box office revenue) doesn't match. But still fun to compare them, I found this

I like both companies though, but Pixar seems to have a certain _magic_ while Dreamworks pushes pop-culture buttons. Still, I like both. Try to watch Shrek 1, its just not as funny anymore because they relied on pop culture references.


----------



## Ira Lacher (Apr 24, 2002)

Agree -- 3D was not worth paying more money ($12) than it costs to see a MLB game! Great movie, tho.


----------



## hdtvfan0001 (Jul 28, 2004)

itzme said:


> Close... First 9 movies though. Dreamworks has put more flicks out there and on avg their success (critics and box office revenue) doesn't match. But still fun to compare them, I found this
> 
> I like both companies though, but Pixar seems to have a certain _magic_ while Dreamworks pushes pop-culture buttons. Still, I like both. Try to watch Shrek 1, its just not as funny anymore because they relied on pop culture references.


I'd tend to agree....both are certainly cash cows for sure though... :lol:


----------



## wilbur_the_goose (Aug 16, 2006)

Sorry, but I didn't like the movie. To me it was a video game (with some drama attached on the sides).

Not nearly as good as TS1 and TS2.


----------



## ShawnL25 (Mar 2, 2007)

I saw it about three months ago in 2D and really loved it. I took my daughter to see it opening weekend in 3D and the movie still killed me it was so good, but the 3D seemed unnecessary. I’d say absolutely see Toy Story 3 but skip the 3D.


----------



## Chris Blount (Jun 22, 2001)

Sorry, have to disagree with everyone. 

I thought the 3D was excellent and added to the value of the experience. I like what Pixar is doing overall with 3D. No gimmicky in your face stuff. They tell the story and allow the 3D to become part of the experience without being distracting. Kind of like what they did with Up.

As far as paying the extra? Sure. The Technology behind bringing 3D to movie theaters has not reached the home market yet (I don't consider the current home standard to be on the same caliber as the equipment and standards used in digital theaters). I don't mind forking over a few extra bucks to see the latest technology (I'm a geek that way).

Luckily, there is still choice. They run these movies in both 2D and 3D. That's a good thing.


----------



## revm1m (Jul 2, 2006)

I saw it in 3D , because I had 4 free tickets. Loved the movie, hate 3Ds. Will never watch another movie in 3D. It is kind of dark and nothing special .


----------



## ycebar (Oct 27, 2007)

I agree with Chris i loved the 3d and thought it brought more enjoyment to the movie


----------



## itzme (Jan 17, 2008)

Chris Blount said:


> Sorry, have to disagree with everyone.
> 
> I thought the 3D was excellent and added to the value of the experience. I like what Pixar is doing overall with 3D. No gimmicky in your face stuff. They tell the story and allow the 3D to become part of the experience without being distracting. Kind of like what they did with Up.
> 
> ...


You're not disagreeing with me. I said in an early post that I thought it enhanced the experience. I also think it was tastefully done.


----------



## cadet502 (Jun 17, 2005)

Saw it yesterday, only went 3D because that was the only choice. I was concerned I wouldn't be comfortable with the 3D glasses on top of my regular glasses, turns out it didn't bother me much. I thought they did a good job with not making the 3D part of the story. I enjoyed the story, and more than the 3D, I thought the theater experience with sprinkeld giggles and laughter from the kids in the audience added to the enjoyment.


.


----------



## wilbur_the_goose (Aug 16, 2006)

For what it's worth, I thought TS3 was in the bottom 25% of Pixar films. Granted, that's still better than most everything else out there!


----------



## Herdfan (Mar 18, 2006)

I agree. Definitely #3 of the TS series.

Saw it in 3D as that was the most convenient time.


----------



## prospect60 (Aug 26, 2006)

itzme said:


> Yeah, me too. Isn't is amazing how Pixar has that power. Even more amazing, name a Part 3 of any movie that was as good and even better than Parts 1 and 2. Name another studio whose first 9 movies were as big hits, too!


Back to the Future might be a close call.

Harry Potter is close.

James Bond certainly qualifies on first count and I think the first 9 were all considered hits with the worst (#1 Dr No and #9 Man With a Golden Gun) earning an estimated Box Office of $425M inflation adjusted USD and grossed a minimum 8X Budget . I'm not sure if Goldfinger qualifies as a Part 3 or not.

So far I'd rate all of the Pixar at least 4 1/4 out of 5 stars and so far I can't think of any of them that I would turn down for repeat viewing. I do admit I like Cars more than many people who for some reason can't get past the NASCAR part of the story even though it's almost irrelevant to the real plot. The Toy Story's come as close to a trio of 5 star movies as I can think of though TS2 is likely my favorite. TS3 hit me hard and in a completely different way than 1 and 2 even though i went in expecting an emotional reaction. Both my kids grew up with these characters with my youngest in almost the exact same spot as Andy.

Went and counted again and TS3 is actually PIXAR's 11th movie


----------



## sigma1914 (Sep 5, 2006)

My problem with Pixar movies is they're so visually stunning that I'm looking at the beautiful PQ and missing the story. :lol:
When I bought my parents their first 1080p set, I put "Up" in the BR for Dad to show him how gorgeous 1080p is after being with a 720p set. He was in awe.


----------



## Herdfan (Mar 18, 2006)

Chris Blount said:


> As far as paying the extra? Sure. .......I don't mind forking over a few extra bucks to see the latest technology (I'm a geek that way).
> 
> They run these movies in both 2D and 3D.


But our local theater converted all its screens to Sony 4KDigital Cinema. So why should I have to pay extra to see a movie in "A" when the same movie sans 3D is being shown in "B" on the same equipment? Am I really paying $3 to borrow their glasses?


----------



## dpeters11 (May 30, 2007)

I'm glad I'm not the only guy that got choked up. Hard to rank them, Pixar does so well every time for me. 

I have two gripes with Pixar. Finding Nemo supposedly comes out on Blu when Toy Story 3 is released. Where is Incredibles? And it seems coming up is mostly sequels, Cars 2 and Monster's Inc 2. Brave is new, but I'm not into what looks like a Disney Princess movie.


----------



## Mark Holtz (Mar 23, 2002)

I saw Toy Story 3 today. IMHO, it wasn't as good as Toy Story 2, but it is still a good film. But, then again, I consider Cars and A Bugs Life to be Pixar's worst films, and they are still good.

One of the things that bugged me about the film is how much it relied on references to the two previous films. I don't mind a reference here or three, but there was a bit of a overreliance on those references. I even felt that the ending of 3 was a slight rehash of 2.

On the other hand.... TOTORO!!!! Sorry, had to get that out of my system.

As for 3D... doesn't work for me very well. Most of the time, I just see out of one eye, although I can easily switch between the two. Thus, the 3D effect doesn't work for me.


----------



## hdtvfan0001 (Jul 28, 2004)

Well....with out-of-town company coming in a couple weeks...and a free ticket for one adult...we'll end up seeing this flick soon. Based on all the testimony so far here...it seems we have a bit of a mixed bag of reviews...so this should all prove to be interesting when 5 of us see it (a wide range of different ages)


----------



## ethanson12 (Jul 14, 2010)

Toy story 3 is a nice animated movie .After seeing this movie I do not think any one waste their money .The story of the movie is Woody, Buzz and the gang are back. As the owner Andy prepares to leave for college, toys faithful are in daycare where little ones wild with their sticky little fingers do not play well. So it's all for one and one for all who join counterpart Barbie, Ken, a hedgehog named Mr. Pricklepants thespian and a pink, strawberry scented teddy bear called Lots-o'-Huggin Bear plan their great escape


----------



## dmurphy (Sep 28, 2006)

Chris Blount said:


> Luckily, there is still choice. They run these movies in both 2D and 3D. That's a good thing.


Agreed Chris. So long as this continues to be the case, I'm happy, since 3D really ruins the experience for me. I can't see 3D since my eyes aren't 'aligned' properly ....


----------



## ncxcstud (Apr 22, 2007)

All the Toy Story movies hold a special place in my heart. It was the first major release after my parents' divorce was final, so I fell into that movie to escape into at times.

I've truly enjoyed each and every one. And I boohooed like a baby at this one.

I'm still pretty certain that each person views the movie differently based on their situations in life (duh right?). Right now, my wife and I are expecting our first child, a girl, in October - so I can somewhat empathize with the plot of truly growing up. Also, I'm on internship in Alabama and I'll be leaving here in 1.5 weeks to go back to seminary for my final year. So, that pulled at my heart strings as well.

I loved this movie. I love all the Pixar movies. I initially didn't like Cars because it was, well...somewhat of an animated Doc Hollywood. But, the more I watch it, the better I think it is...


----------

